# Steering wheel wrap (coxcombing)! Check mine out!



## timogleason

pretty slick! I like the color coded red wrap at knob. I have an all black and love it. Just feels good in the hand.


----------



## crisslackwater

Would be great on a tiller extension.


----------



## Net 30

Nice work. What would it cost to do the same size wheel in 2-colors?


----------



## GSlings

> Nice work.  What would it cost to do the same size wheel in 2-colors?


As of now, I'm doing it for $150 for a wheel. Buyer pays shipping both ways. Prices may vary depending on wheel size and complexity, but that should be about average. 1, 2, and 3 colors, all same price.

I do other styles of wrapping as well, I just don't have any other photos to post yet. The wheel above is my personal one.


----------



## Brad2048

Wow... that looks fantastic! Not too bad of a price either IMO. I'll definitely be considering this.


----------



## GSlings

> Wow... that looks fantastic! Not too bad of a price either IMO. I'll definitely be considering this.


Thank you! If you have any questions or need any info, feel free to ask.


----------



## gheenoelotide

can you show us what colors you have to choose from? or is the sky the limit?


----------



## GSlings

These are the colors I usually have (unless running low or out). I can get any color you can think of though.


----------



## devrep

Where are you located?


----------



## GSlings

> Where are you located?


I'm located in Fort Myers.


----------



## permitchaser

No Aqua blue. That's the trim on my boat


----------



## GSlings

> No Aqua blue. That's the trim on my boat


Show me a pic of the boat and I can find a color to match it.


----------



## permitchaser

OK I'll post it tomorrow


----------



## GSlings

Just finished up another one.


----------



## iMacattack

The Commercial Zone – What is it? - READ B4 POSTING

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1202919092


----------



## MSG

The black wheel above is mine. Just wanted to post and say what a great experience it was dealing with Randy - easy and quick. Had the wheel back in my hands in less than a week and the quality of the work is insane!!

Thanks Randy!


----------



## GSlings

> The black wheel above is mine. Just wanted to post and say what a great experience it was dealing with Randy - easy and quick. Had the wheel back in my hands in less than a week and the quality of the work is insane!!
> 
> Thanks Randy!


You're welcome, glad you like it! Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## GSlings

Check out this new wheel wrap. It belongs to a bright blue Lake N Bay!


----------



## byrdseye

Looks great, I'll get mine to you when tarpon season is over


----------



## paint it black

I may have to have you do my tiller extension! Those look great!


----------



## GSlings

I can do that, just let me know!


----------



## miket

How long will the wrap last tightly together and what type of warranty do you offer?


----------



## Godzuki86

Are you the one who does the slings for the suncoast gun show?


----------



## GSlings

> How long will the wrap last tightly together and what type of warranty do you offer?


I don't really offer any type of warranty, but if someone came to me with a problem within a couple months I'd re-do it for them without any issues. So far I haven't had an issue with any of them. I wrap them EXTREMELY tight (tighter than most others do it). I actually have to tape up my fingers because I'll have blisters after just wrapping one wheel if I don't.

You would have to go out of your way and try to intentionally unwrap it. It's not going to come loose on it's own.


----------



## GSlings

> Are you the one who does the slings for the suncoast gun show?


No, that's not me. I haven't been to any shows of any kind so far.


----------



## GSlings

Another wheel wrap finished (Black / Blue). Looks pretty sharp!


----------



## kenb

Still doing these?


----------



## chris.sloan

HookNLineWD said:


> I make a lot of paracord stuff and had requests to wrap steering wheels for people's boats. I started offering it to people and just recently wrapped my own. It's off my 18' Beavertail Skiff (which is all red, with black trim). I posted pics of it on another forum and people suggested that I make a thread on microskiff... Anyway, what do you think?


What's your website? I can't seem to view the images or see a link to your site. Thanks!

r/
Bubba


----------



## kenb

HookNLineWD said:


> Another wheel wrap finished (Black / Blue). Looks pretty sharp!


Want to send a wheel to be wrapped...how to?


----------



## GSlings

Hey folks, sorry I haven't been on the forum in a while. I see some of you were interested in having your wheels wrapped. If you're still interested, please send me a private message or email me directly at [email protected]. 

Here are a couple of my latest wraps:


----------



## Gramps

Puuuuuurdy! Do you seal the paracord? Any issues with staining or sun bleaching?


----------



## GSlings

I don't currently seal any myself, but I have recommended 303 aerospace protectant to people. I'll probably offer that in the future before I send the wheels back to my customers.

I haven't personally had any issues with my wheels or other gear. I've wrapped quite a few wheels and haven't had any complaints at all, so far.


----------



## Miragein

HookNLineWD said:


> I don't currently seal any myself, but I have recommended 303 aerospace protectant to people. I'll probably offer that in the future before I send the wheels back to my customers.
> 
> I haven't personally had any issues with my wheels or other gear. I've wrapped quite a few wheels and haven't had any complaints at all, so far.


Hey--Saw Skip from MBC was looking for a contact to do some possible work for them - I sent this thread link with your contact info...hope it helps!


----------



## GSlings

Miragein said:


> Hey--Saw Skip from MBC was looking for a contact to do some possible work for them - I sent this thread link with your contact info...hope it helps!


Awesome! Thank you for that.


----------



## kenb

HookNLineWD said:


> Awesome! Thank you for that.


Thats my black and teal wrapped wheel that Randy did for me. Prompt service, great work. I sealed mine with the Aerospace 303 protectant.


----------



## GSlings

Here's another wheel I just wrapped. It turned out awesome. May just be my favorite so far (I'm partial to any blue wraps)!!

View media item 599
View media item 598
View media item 597
View media item 596


----------



## GSlings

Just finished wrapping a 36" ship wheel for someone! It was a pretty fun wrap, came out really nice I think.

View media item 716View media item 717View media item 718View media item 719


----------



## fjmaverick

Ive got a small spoked wheel like that on my cc and am contomplainting if I want to wrap this wheel or wrap a 3 spoke wheel with a knob. Leaning toward the 3 spoke wheel and will probably take it with me if I sell the boat.


----------



## GSlings

fjmaverick said:


> Ive got a small spoked wheel like that on my cc and am contomplainting if I want to wrap this wheel or wrap a 3 spoke wheel with a knob. Leaning toward the 3 spoke wheel and will probably take it with me if I sell the boat.


Get with me whenever you're ready. I can also get new wheels from gemlux.com (via wholesale). I can either wrap yours, or get you a new one and wrap that. I charge $160 just for wrapping.


----------

